# schlechter wlan empfang wie viel db hilft?



## ondy (4. März 2009)

Guten morgen.
Ich habe das Problem, dass in meinem Zimmer der Wlan empfang schlecht ist.Die Fritz box hängt ein stockwerk über mir.
Ich habe nun vor mir eine Antenne für meine wlan karte zu kaufen.
Nutzt mir das überhaupt etwas?
Wie viel db müssten ausreichen??

gruß


----------



## klefreak (4. März 2009)

ich hatte bei meinem Rechner auch Verbindungsprobleme, hab mir dann bei Amazon eine Hama Richtfunk Antenne gekauft, seit dem ist der Empfang immer voll

Hama 2.4 GHZ Wireless LAN Antenne 6DBI: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## ondy (4. März 2009)

wie weit ist es von dir bis zum router?

also sollten 6db genügen?

gruß


----------



## ondy (4. März 2009)

Nutzt es überhaupt was, am meinem rechner eine verstärkte antenne zu montieren, oder muss ich dann zwangsläufig auch am router eine benutzen?

danke


----------



## cyberhofi (4. März 2009)

Am Router solltest du (sofern noch andere Rechner im WLAN sind) die Antenne auf keinen Fall wechseln, denn wenn du eine Stabantenne mit mehr Gewinn dranmachst, wird nur der Gewinn in der Horizontalen erhöht, darunter und darüber wird der Empang dann schlechter. Folglich hättest du am Ende garkeinen Empfang mehr, zwar könntest du die Antenne dann drehen aber dann haben alle anderen wieder schlechten Empfang.

Die gelinkte Antenne sollte reichen, eventuell ist es bisschen Arbeit die einzustellen aber das ist ja nicht so schlimm...


----------



## rebel4life (4. März 2009)

6dBi sind zwar relativ wenig, eine Yagi Antenne mit >12dBi wäre da schon besser, aber auch der minimale Gewinn sollte schon für die paar Meter ausreichen. Alternativ einfach ein Kabel verlegen.


----------



## cyberhofi (4. März 2009)

Ich denke mehr als 6dbi bei ner Richtantenne sind sinnlos, grad mit der Yagi wird man eher schlechteren Empfang haben weil man sie nicht so gut ausrichten kann weil die bude voller Reflexionen und Interferenzen is...


----------

